
The Autodidact and Khan Academy - bhousel
http://practicaltheory.org/serendipity/index.php?/archives/1282-Perspective-The-Autodidact-and-Khan-Academy.html
======
Umalu
This article argues that with all the raves for Khan Academy we shouldn't lose
sight of the value of the in-person teaching experience. If the traditional
teaching experience was so great, there wouldn't be a need for Khan Academy to
fill. But there is. And I expect so long as traditional education adheres to a
one-size-fits-all model, in which we must march in lock-step down the learning
path, there will be a need for Khan Academy and other non-traditional learning
solutions.

